# healthy again



## spjf (Jun 2, 2011)

trying to lose weight and muscle up anyone have a good starting stack idea for me?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 2, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*spjf* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Fear (Jun 2, 2011)

Good for you.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

www.world-pharma.org


----------

